# What a bloody good idea!



## Odin (Nov 15, 2007)

Have a read....

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles.asp?n_id=9981

From sherdog.

This would help set up some awsome fights without the need for the endless politics between different Orgs.

Does sound a little too good to be true though.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 15, 2007)

Should a sanctioning body be a for profit organisation though? ideally it should be neutral and  non profit making to be taken seriously.


----------



## Odin (Nov 16, 2007)

Well see thats the main debate at the moment regardless if it goes ahead or not it is still one step in the right direction.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 16, 2007)

It "should" be non profit but we all know it's a lucrative business and where there's money to be made people will make money.  The fighters are gonna be voted on and chosen by journalists and as a journalist myself I think it's a fantastic idea.

We'll have to wait and see how it turns out.


----------

